# Best paddle holster



## walkinboss01 (Dec 13, 2010)

Has anyone every used a Fobus paddle holster? I was wonder how well the tension screw works? I'm looking for one for a Beretta p4 storm, any suggestions?


----------



## Jranger (Dec 13, 2010)

I have a Fobus paddle for my G32. Not sure about tension screws, but mine fits way better than I ever expected. Very comfy, solid platform.


----------



## FF-Emt Diver (Dec 13, 2010)

I have seen a Fobus be too tight in the past and it pulled the front sight off when it was drawn.

For just basic use and nothing rough Blackhawk has a decent one.

For the all around best safariland is tops IMO.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Dec 14, 2010)

Comp-Tac paddle holster for kydex!!!


----------



## chipjones54 (Dec 21, 2010)

If a plastic  holster pulls  off your  sight  then  you had a poorly  mounted  sight sir.


----------



## yaknfish (Dec 22, 2010)

I have one. It was my first "decent" holster. It's way better than a "fits all" nylon "Sidekick" style. It's easy on and off, holds the gun securely. Pretty comfortable. But it doesn't conceal that well. And you should check out the Youtube video where they easily break one. 

I'd call it a good holster for the range, or to slip on easily for walking the dog. As an all day concealment holster, it doesn't really work for me. A Don Hume belt and pancake holster does. Pulls the butt in much closer, and rides higher. Less money than most good holsters, but still not cheap.

The Fobus is worth a try. You'll eventually own a drawer full of holsters, and the Fobus won't your favorite; but  it won't be the worst.


----------



## blocky (Jan 23, 2011)

I bought one and found out a gorilla couldn't pull that pistol out.


----------



## blocky (Jan 23, 2011)

Well maybe not a gorilla but your right foot will come off the ground when you draw.


----------



## Dub (Jan 24, 2011)

My Fobus holster wound up in the trash can.  I've no interest to ever try another.

My money has and will be going to Simply Rugged and Crossbreed.


----------



## nkbigdog (Jan 27, 2011)

Over all the Serpa best for Retention


----------



## winchester1970 (Feb 3, 2011)

Tried a Fobus paddle holster over the Christmas holiday for my Ruger 345 and it carried the pistol tight to my side so not much problem there. The downside to the Fobus was it was very hard to extract the pistol without the holster wanting to come off. I would pass on purchasing another. I also tried a leather Tagua paddle holster for my Taurus Slim. I liked the holster well enough, carried comfortable. My only complaint is it did not seem to conceal as well as I had hoped for. It felt as if it was printing more than would have cared for under a T-shirt. I know you asked about paddle holsters only, but the holster I have been using for a solid year is a Don Hume JIT Slide holster. With a good belt it carries very well  and easy to conceal. Thought I would offer that up in case you have trouble finding what you are looking for.


Scott!


----------



## r.carreker (Feb 4, 2011)

Blackhawk Serpa best holster out there. I use the Serpa level 3 for work


----------



## skinner (Feb 5, 2011)

I use a Fobus and it works well. Initially it was to tight and using a blow dryer and a small wedge I opened the width enough so that the tension is perfect. I had to call fobus to find out how to do this.


----------



## hoochfisher (Feb 6, 2011)

I have used a Fobus for a S&W sigma, a kimber compact II, and a tuarus pt145. Normally $25. I have never had a issue with any of them.   If it's to tight out of box, loosen the screw and once you have it where you want it, put a little loc-tight on the nut on the back. 

They hold tight when needed and draw easily. Basics are fixed position, with multiple positions being a little more.  

I have experienced the "too tight for the gun" situation with the PT145. The Fobus for a PT145 is actually molded for the Springfield XD sub compact models. All I had to do was loosen the screw and it slides right in. I carry this combo daily with no issues.


----------



## mossyback (Feb 26, 2011)

I have the Fobus for my px4 storm and have love from day one wouldn't use anything else


----------



## Gumbo1 (Feb 26, 2011)

r.carreker said:


> Blackhawk Serpa best holster out there. I use the Serpa level 3 for work



This is the one!!


----------



## vol man (Feb 28, 2011)

paddle holsters will wear the finish on your gun fast


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Mar 1, 2011)

I carry my sig in a fobus paddle when I can go OWB.  Super comfortable and I like the way the gun "clicks" into place.  Mine was perfect out of the box.


----------



## PWalls (Mar 8, 2011)

I have one for my Glock 23 and it holds it fine with a good positive click/lock when you put it in.


----------



## ADB (Mar 11, 2011)

PWalls said:


> I have one for my Glock 23 and it holds it fine with a good positive click/lock when you put it in.


Same experience with me. Very comfortable and i wear it all day in the office and nobody notices.


----------



## Randy (Mar 11, 2011)

Fobus paddle holsters are junk:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDeKtgkZKmQ&playnext=1&list=PL452119CFFDDC1563


Blackhawk Serpa is the only way to go.


----------



## ppcflyer (Mar 29, 2011)

Has anyone delt with Holsterland.com??
Looks as if they have some good prices.
Thanks


----------



## alfalfa (Mar 30, 2011)

Opticsale.com        Blackhawk Carbon Fiber Holster w/ BL & Paddle - Serpa - Right - w/Matte Finish  $33.00
It's where I buy mine!


----------



## rvick (Mar 31, 2011)

blackhawk serpa is the only way to go. it will rub the bluing off your gun but worth it.adjustable cant & retension screw & can change from paddle to belt loop style. state trooper stopped me for not wearing my seat belt & wanted to remove my pistol. he could not figure out how to get it out of the holster, so he finally said "you do it"


----------

